# how to look at all the comments ive posted on FA?



## Cappy-Chu (Jul 19, 2018)

sometimes when someone replies to a comment i made, i dont know which picture i commented on. is it possible to see all the comments ive posted or is there an option to see your FA history.


----------



## Cawdabra (Jul 19, 2018)

Nope!


----------



## MissNook (Jul 21, 2018)

It may not show it all but you can still do a google search with the site specified and your user name like this : "site:furaffinity.net cappy-chu" and you should see each page where you've been.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 21, 2018)

If somebody replies to you you will receive a notification with a hyperlink that will take you to their comment.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 25, 2018)

This is something we do want to offer users. Just need to finish up some other projects first then we can work on getting this implement.


----------



## FormerUser (Jul 30, 2018)

MissNook said:


> It may not show it all but you can still do a google search with the site specified and your user name like this : "site:furaffinity.net cappy-chu" and you should see each page where you've been.


Won't work due to robots.txt disabling indexing


----------



## FormerUser (Jul 30, 2018)

Dragoneer said:


> This is something we do want to offer users. Just need to finish up some other projects first then we can work on getting this implement.


How's Phoenix btw?
Delayed? Abandonware? Mythical species of pokemon never-released? (Hint Arceus Hint)


----------



## Cawdabra (Jul 30, 2018)

FormerUser said:


> How's Phoenix btw?
> Delayed? Abandonware? Mythical species of pokemon never-released? (Hint Arceus Hint)


Deleted by the looks of it.


----------



## FormerUser (Jul 30, 2018)

Cawdabra said:


> Deleted by the looks of it.


Code was removed from public view because "security" and in-house operations to keep it all nice with the ageing DB structure.

Phoenix was "nearly complete" about a year ago, but since then wandered the road of most of FA's staff, into oblivion.


----------

